# ICE CONDITIONS



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Any info on ice conditions welcomed.Here in NE SoDak most everything is frozen.Ice fishing has started in a few places.Appears even the big lakes are frozen but yet unsafe.I did see 3 cows standing on the ice of a small slough so......
With high water,I suspect treacherous conditions in certain areas this year-neck downs etc.Ice picks kept handy would appear to be wise for fishermen,yote hunters,whoever.


----------

